# Steam Summer Sale 2013 - And it begins



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2013)

Inspite of having a PC Game Deals thread, I am creating this thread only for steam sales, to keep all the sale in one place and to guide the new buyers. After the steam sale over It can be merged to the existing PC Game Deals thread.

*Merry Summer sale.*​
Today's Flash sale

Little Inferno: $2.49
Football Manager 2013: $9.99
Duke Nukem 3D: $3.39
Civilization V: $7.49

*Community Choice pick - Borderlands 2 - $10*

Check this page for regular flash sale :- Steam deals: newest deals on Steam

Here are some basic tips

Allways buy from flash sale and coommunity choice. Most of the time the highest discount will be there
Make your wishlist ready, as every time a game on your wishlist is on sale, you will get email from steam. That is a good way you will not miss a deal.
Until the last day of the sale, DON'T BUY A GAME UNLESS IT'S A DAILY DEAL, FLASH SALE, OR COMMUNITY CHOICE.(It is explained below)

From lower to higher percentage the types of sales deals are:

No sale
Basic Sale (Length of whole sale; 11 days)
Daily Deals (~110 games total through sale; Last for 2 days from 10:00 to 10:00 AM PST; New games will be cycled in every 24 hours at 10:00AM PST)
Flash Sales (~132 games; 8 hours; New games every 8 hours)
Community Choice (~33 games; 1 game for 8 hours; voting for the next Community Choice lasts until 30 minutes before the end of the current game's deal)

*If something you want was not included in one of those sales by day 11, the last day, then you should buy it sale day 11 or wait until the winter sale.*

*The daily, flash and community sales are the best prices you'll get so buy the game if it's one of those sales or you may kick yourself later.*

Here is a pro rule.


Spoiler



Find a russian trader, buy tf2 keys from steam market, and trade game with him. Generally games are cheaper at russia. But some games are region locked. So make sure before trading. 

**Use at your own risk. It is not advisable for newbies, as there might be a chance of scam.



List of all discounts: - Steam Sales Tracker · US · Steam Database
List of packages: - Steam Sales Tracker · US · Packages only · Steam Database

To check the lowest sale price of games ever :- Steam Sales

I will try to keep this thread updated. You can discuss whether to buy any game or not, and can post some good deals


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

Wish there'd be titles like Witcher 2 EE, CIV V Gold, X-Com, etc. under $10.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 12, 2013)

^Please buy GOG games(Witcher 2) from GOG only as they deserves that respect.
BTW wither 2 was $5.99 in GOG summer sale few days ago


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Wish there'd be titles like Witcher 2 EE, CIV V Gold, X-Com, etc. under $10.



Witcher 2 @ 9.99$


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice thread. will definitely be useful. 

my reviews of few games i've played and are deals today.

*Day 1:
*
*L4D2 - 75% - 4.99$ 
*A must buy if you are fan of zombie shooters. Absolute co-up fun. Also has variety of game modes like Versus, Realism etc. Not to mention free updates forever. No DLC bullshit. 

*Toki Tori 2+ - 34% - 9.89$ - Just released*
This one is different from Toki Tori. It has taken the route of 2D sandbox instead of being linear like Toki Tori. I have only played few levels during the beta and is good but for the askng price I'd not recommend it unless you are fan of Toki Tori. It also has Steam workshop support and built in level editor. I have an additional 10% discount coupon for it that stacks with discount if anyone wants. 

*Ironclads series - 90% - 0.99$ each*
Meh.

*Bad Rats: the Rats' Revenge - 90% - 0.49$
*Only if you want to troll a friend by gifting it to him. 

*Tidalis - 80% - 0.99$
*Good puzzle game. Worth 1$.

*Rip Trilogy - 75% - 0.99$
*2D shooter, Do not buy if you have serious business with dota 2 or any other game, you are not going to play it. If you are a casual gamer and want to try, maybe. Not much to lose at 0.99$ but these add up at end of sale into a handsome amount. 

*Q.U.B.E - 75% - 2.49$
*First Person Puzzle game. Worth it. The story is short but the gameplay addicting. ~6-8 hours. 

*InMomentum - 75% - 2.49$
*The gameplay seemed awesome from videos but is really not that fun.  I didn't give it another try but not worth it for singleplayer alone and multiplayer is dead.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Wish there'd be titles like Witcher 2 EE, CIV V Gold, X-Com, etc. under $10.



These are common game and will go on sale most probably and will be under $10.

To check the prices for lowest sale price go to this site - Steam Sales



masterkd said:


> ^Please buy GOG games(Witcher 2) from GOG only as they deserves that respect.
> BTW wither 2 was $5.99 in GOG summer sale few days ago



Hmm, I bought it from gog.  But now I feel, I should have bought from steam. Dont know why I want all games to be in steam Library. It is easy to navigate.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

No good games to buy. YET.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

^^ Yes. Even CS Source is 9.99$


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

masterkd said:


> ^Please buy GOG games(Witcher 2) from GOG only as they deserves that respect.
> BTW wither 2 was $5.99 in GOG summer sale few days ago





furious_gamer said:


> Witcher 2 @ 9.99$



W2 or W2 EE ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

Witcher 2 : AoK EE @ 9.99 Link


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

Honestly it doesn't look like a sale to me as for now. maybe later this will change, only game worth buying is L4D2 and that is quite old game now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

It is my first steam summer sale(eventhough i registered a long time ago) and quite frankly, i am utterly disappointed. I got CS, CS:CZ, Deathmatch, and 2 more things for 3.74$ since that looks fine for me. But now the same thing, goes for 7.49$ . Apart from that, i didn't find anything more appealing to buy and hard to resist. It's like regular deal, for lot of games. Except the Flash Sale, which is quite decent but not jaw-dropping.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> W2 or W2 EE ??



I guess witcher 2 will be $7.5 or may be less. 
And check now Civ V is in flash sale @ $7.5

Anyway New flash sale began.



furious_gamer said:


> It is my first steam summer sale(eventhough i registered a long time ago) and quite frankly, i am utterly disappointed. I got CS, CS:CZ, Deathmatch, and 2 more things for 3.74$ since that looks fine for me. But now the same thing, goes for 7.49$ . Apart from that, i didn't find anything more appealing to buy and hard to resist. It's like regular deal, for lot of games. Except the Flash Sale, which is quite decent but not jaw-dropping.



Well I said, only buy from flash sale and community choice. Rest all deals will not be good.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 12, 2013)

Why can't I find fallout new vegas in the steam sale?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Wish there'd be titles like Witcher 2 EE, CIV V Gold, X-Com, etc. under $10.



Damn you missed the Witcher Series Sale on GOG. I got both games at 75% or more discount from GOG some months back with help of Skud. And he paid the amount when only 5 minutes were remaining for the deal. 



Saumil996 said:


> Why can't I find fallout new vegas in the steam sale?



Because it ain't there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I guess witcher 2 will be $7.5 or may be less.
> And check now Civ V is in flash sale @ $7.5
> 
> Anyway New flash sale began.
> ...



Civ V deal looks good. Is this worth buying?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Civ V deal looks good. Is this worth buying?


following the pro top, you can get it at $4.5  Hope I will reach home before the flash sale ends.

I personally dont like Civ V, XCOM these kind of games. It is TBS.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Civ V deal looks good. Is this worth buying?



if u like strategy its awesome game. although its turn based. 
so check some youtube videos first.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

I checked few videos. Nah, its not my type of game. SR2 & SR3 @ 8.73$ together. Flash sale. Is it good deal? Is this game worth playing? I tried SR1, but didn't finished it because my PC didn't meet min sys req. Now since i will get a 560+x4 955, i guess these games can be playable with that rig. Please tell me whether to go with this?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jul 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Civ V deal looks good. Is this worth buying?



The base game is pretty lame. The two add DLCs add much to its gameplay. Don't buy if yo are not going to buy at least Gods And Kings Expansion Pack


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 13, 2013)

How is the walking dead?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2013)

*Day 2:

Civilization V
*Recently started playing it and it is awesome. The gameplay is addicting.  If you are new to series the base game is sufficient for now, you may buy the DLC in later sales. Easy 100 + hours from single player alone... could be 1000+ too. I have the Digital Deluxe edition, not sure if it is available for purchase now, but do not buy it. Get the Gold edition or base game. 

*Super Meat Boy - 75% - 3.75$
*If you don't have a controller don't bother buying. Playable with Keyboard but is very challenging. 

*Magicka - 75%- 2.49$
*Fun, addicting, humourous, strategic, colourful and rich world.. absolute fun though you may encounter some bugs here and there. 2.5$ well spent.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 13, 2013)

Is there anyone from kolkata here who can buy me the games I want?  I'll pay you the amount via personal meetup or bank deposit.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 13, 2013)

Why can't i buy with SBI International silver debit card... ?

It shows your card is not accepted by the credit card company......


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2013)

Finally nice games are in the sale now. Hurry guys.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 13, 2013)

Why doesn't steam accepting my SBI International silver debit card...?

It shows your card is not accepting by credit card company...What does this mean ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 13, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Is there anyone from kolkata here who can buy me the games I want?  I'll pay you the amount via personal meetup or bank deposit.



Which games you want? Add me on steam.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> W2 or W2 EE ??



Now w2 EE 4.99$ Save 75% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2013)

*Day 3:*

None of the games I've played are on sale today. Most of the deals are meh.. maybe witcher series, and bl2 is again 66% off.


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 14, 2013)

Can we buy via sbi debit card?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 14, 2013)

Pity i don't have a CC


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Pity i don't have a CC



Entropay??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

Since my SBI card aint working from  a while, I got Witcher 2 EE froma  guy for 2keys and some trash items

Only to find out that its a region restricted (RU and surrounding countries) 

Then I had to sell it cheap for Batman AA GOTY


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Since my SBI card aint working from  a while, I got Witcher 2 EE froma  guy for 2keys and some trash items
> 
> Only to find out that its a region restricted (RU and surrounding countries)
> 
> Then I had to sell it cheap for Batman AA GOTY



Damn, you should have ask me. From whom I trade, are trustworthy. They tell me in advance that the games are region restricted. Though not a big loss as Batman AA GOTY is also ~ 2 keys..


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2013)

Got witcher 1 @ 2.5$ , just waiting for skyrim 5 and mirror edge . Any one played hotline miami? How is it?
@arjit - i have bully scholar ship edition , is it good to trade it + some card with dragon age origin?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Got witcher 1 @ 2.5$ , just waiting for skyrim 5 and mirror edge . Any one played hotline miami? How is it?
> @arjit - i have bully scholar ship edition , is it good to trade it + some card with dragon age origin?



Yeah its a good trade, but depends on how many/which cards you are adding. Cards value are $.25 - $.5


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Damn, you should have ask me. From whom I trade, are trustworthy. They tell me in advance that the games are region restricted. Though not a big loss as Batman AA GOTY is also ~ 2 keys..



Ok.. I have 4-5 keys. 
Can you arrange Witcher 2EE and Torchlight 2 from that guy?
Both are 4.9$ right now. Will give you the keys in the evening, right now at office.


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 15, 2013)

So my sbi debit card dont work in steam .. Well what to do...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ok.. I have 4-5 keys.
> Can you arrange Witcher 2EE and Torchlight 2 from that guy?
> Both are 4.9$ right now. Will give you the keys in the evening, right now at office.



Witcher 2 is region locked in RU, so no chance for getting it cheap. 

Torchlight can be arranged at 2 D2 keys, but not sure, key prices are falling.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2013)

guys just use tf2outpost if u r into trading games, tf2, dota2 items. just use search feature to see deals on ur fav games. or if u dont trade tf2 item, u can set it to display game trades only.

*beware phishing links!!* dont click on any link and enter ur steam details. read the link url properly.

for tf2 prices see backpack.tf. that site has dota 2 pricing sister site too.


@baba
u should hover ur mouse over the game in trade window to see its description, whether its region restricted or not.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

deadcode00 said:


> So my sbi debit card dont work in steam .. Well what to do...



A better way, If you have fixed your mind to buy certain amount of games in the summer sale, you can buy steam wallet card and redeem the code in steam.

Steam Wallet Card (US)

Suppose you bought $5 wallet card at 345 INR, you will get a code, that code you can redeem in steam and $5 will be added to your wallet. With that $5 you can purchase in the store/market.

This is how wallet code works, but I have not used this site before, so cannot tell if this site is reliable or not. Better to try some $5 code before buying anything big.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys just use tf2outpost if u r into trading games, tf2, dota2 items. just use search feature to see deals on ur fav games. or if u dont trade tf2 item, u can set it to display game trades only.
> 
> beware phishing links!! dont click on any link and enter ur steam details. read the link url properly.
> 
> ...



Man bold your phishing link part, lots of people dont know about trading/tf2 keys here. Too way easier, At very first login to your account from steamcommunity.com, after that never put your steam login information anywhere. None of the trading sites ask for login info, they all uses openid.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Witcher 2 is region locked in RU, so no chance for getting it cheap.
> 
> Torchlight can be arranged at 2 D2 keys, but not sure, key prices are falling.


Ok
lets talk about it in evening.
I herd that Fallout 3 and NV are on sale today, but both games are restricted here. Can I get it via gifts as redeem-able?


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @baba
> u should hover ur mouse over the game in trade window to see its description, whether its region restricted or not.



Haa yar... should have done that
If a game is region restricted, then does that also means that it'll be selling at higher price in those other regions?

For eg: That witcher 2EE was region restricted . It was redeemable only in countries Russia, Turkey, Czech Rep., etc.
So does that mean that we have to buy it at higher cost?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

^No not like that, you dont have to buy it at higher cost, but the thing is you will not get it cheap. Every game is cheaper in russia, for example At sale price Witcher 2 is $5, and in russia suppose it is $3, as you cannot activate the russian version, you have to pay $5 and buy US version. But if witcher 2 were not region locked, you can trade with someone from russia and pay him $3.

*New Sales*

*Community Choice :- * Left 4 Dead 2 $5

*Flash Sale*

The Testament of Sherlock Holmes 
Pro Evolution Soccer 2013
Mass Effect 2
Trine 2 Complete Story


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^No not like that, you dont have to buy it at higher cost, but the thing is you will not get it cheap. Every game is cheaper in russia, for example At sale price Witcher 2 is $5, and in russia suppose it is $3, as you cannot activate the russian version, you have to pay $5 and buy US version. But if witcher 2 were not region locked, you can trade with someone from russia and pay him $3.
> 
> *New Sales*
> 
> ...



alright
can you ask that guy about fallout new vegas and falout 3?


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> A better way, If you have fixed your mind to buy certain amount of games in the summer sale, you can buy steam wallet card and redeem the code in steam.
> 
> Steam Wallet Card (US)
> 
> ...



Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Man bold your phishing link part



done.


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 16, 2013)

I want fifa 13


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

deadcode00 said:


> I want fifa 13



Fifa 13 is not available on steam  , You have to buy from origin. or a retail copy.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks to *Arijit*, I got the Fallout 3 GOTY and Fallout NV UE, both of these I was longing to get on steam since long time.

Also, thanks to an honest guy from Dota2Lounge who gave me Witcher 2 EE for 3 Dota2 keys , even though the current price is 6keys (after the 75% off deal is finished)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

This steam sale is becoming dumb. Same deal again again. Same game that was in daily deal yesterday, coming in flash sale today.

BTW yesterday I get to know we have a russian member in tdf, yesterday his steam store price matched the russian's store price. Though he claimed he stays in hyd.



Piyush said:


> Thanks to *Arijit*, I got the Fallout 3 GOTY and Fallout NV UE, both of these I was longing to get on steam since long time.
> 
> Also, thanks to an honest guy from Dota2Lounge who gave me Witcher 2 EE for 3 Dota2 keys , even though the current price is 6keys (after the 75% off deal is finished)



Np..

BTW you overpayed for Witcher 2 EE.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> BTW you overpayed for Witcher 2 EE.


But according to new deal, its price is 5-6 keys, no?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> But according to new deal, its price is 5-6 keys, no?


you only consider the past best sale price while trading..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> you only consider the past best sale price while trading..



Yup.. In trading the lowest sale price is considered. I dont like tf2outpost, At first glance it will look attractive, but if you dig further, you will find it overpriced. 

Current dota 2 price is near $2 in market, so you payed $6 for a $5. But still, its not a bad deal though, as the sale ended.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> you only consider the past best sale price while trading..



oh crap
I just lost 1$


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont like tf2outpost, At first glance it will look attractive, but if you dig further, you will find it overpriced.



i got terraria for 1 tf2 key + 1 ref and killing floor for 1 tf2 key + 3 ref today on outpost. not bad i think?
but i agree its got overpricing traders too. although u will find good prices.



arijitsinha said:


> Yup.. In trading the lowest sale price is considered.



i dont think so. price keeps on varying on outpost as per steam price. u wont get lowest price after sale.
which website u use?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i got terraria for 1 tf2 key + 1 ref and killing floor for 1 tf2 key + 3 ref today on outpost. not bad i think?
> but i agree its got overpricing traders too. although u will find good prices.
> 
> 
> ...


try reddit, spud or steamtrades.com.. it's really not hard to find traders selling for least sale price.. 

for eg, terraria is 2.5$ and gmod is 5$ now.. though the base price of both is 10$.. but gmod only goes for 1 copy of terraria cuz the least sale price of both is 2.5$.. incase you are dealing with wallet or keys, you may want to add a slight bit extra to least sale price sweeten the deal but not the current price. anyway it depends on the availability too.. for a  game which tends to be on sale more is easier to find a seller than something which seldom goes on sale.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i got terraria for 1 tf2 key + 1 ref and killing floor for 1 tf2 key + 3 ref today on outpost. not bad i think?
> but i agree its got overpricing traders too. although u will find good prices.
> 
> 
> ...



^Its good as long as the sale is up. Once the sale is over everyone started overpricing. I use reddit, and befriended some russians . 

Yesterday got Fallout 3 GOTY and Fallout New Vegas Ultimate at 2 tf2 key and 2 Dota 2 key. But in tf2outpost, everyone is charging 3 keys each.



Digital Fragger said:


> try reddit, spud or steamtrades.com.. it's really not hard to find traders selling for least sale price..
> 
> for eg, terraria is 2.5$ and gmod is 5$ now.. though the base price of both is 10$.. but gmod only goes for 1 copy of terraria cuz the least sale price of both is 2.5$.. incase you are dealing with wallet or keys, you may want to add a slight bit extra to least sale price sweeten the deal but not the current price. anyway it depends on the availability too.. for a  game which tends to be on sale more is easier to find a seller than something which seldom goes on sale.



yup. you will still find gmod,terraria for 1 key.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> try reddit, spud or steamtrades.com.. it's really not hard to find traders selling for least sale price..
> 
> for eg, terraria is 2.5$ and gmod is 5$ now.. though the base price of both is 10$.. but gmod only goes for 1 copy of terraria cuz the least sale price of both is 2.5$.. incase you are dealing with wallet or keys, you may want to add a slight bit extra to least sale price sweeten the deal but not the current price. anyway it depends on the availability too.. for a  game which tends to be on sale more is easier to find a seller than something which seldom goes on sale.



ohk, thanks for those websites. 



arijitsinha said:


> ^Its good as long as the sale is up. Once the sale is over everyone started overpricing. I use reddit, and befriended some russians .
> 
> Yesterday got Fallout 3 GOTY and Fallout New Vegas Ultimate at 2 tf2 key and 2 Dota 2 key. But in tf2outpost, everyone is charging 3 keys each.
> 
> ...



darn, need to search on reddit . can u link me that subreddit?

on outpost, people buy for less during sale and sell for more after sale  easy to make profit.

also i trade tf2 items, so i use outpost.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2013)

/r/steamgameswap


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

I got Commandos Complete Pack on steam. My first PC game  I felt very happy to see it on steam sale. Have anyone played this game? It is one of my best game.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I got Commandos Complete Pack on steam. My first PC game  I felt very happy to see it on steam sale. Have anyone played this game? It is one of my best game.



Nice! 
Havent played it though, but heard it was good.

Mine first pc game was Rise of Nations


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I got Commandos Complete Pack on steam. My first PC game  I felt very happy to see it on steam sale. Have anyone played this game? It is one of my best game.


is the mp good? i bought it during last year sale on 80%.. but traded it away. thought it was only sp game. apparently it has mp too..

not my first game but i'd totally buy Total Overdose if it comes ot steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

I liked it more than any other games, may be because of this was my first game, or I like this kind of strategy games. It has mp, but I guess it is co-op. 

But I doubt the game will run on windows 7 or above.


----------



## jasku (Jul 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I got Commandos Complete Pack on steam. My first PC game  I felt very happy to see it on steam sale. Have anyone played this game? It is one of my best game.




Isnt this the turn based game with captain 'green beret' or something, what a game this was..let me check it out..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 16, 2013)

jasku said:


> Isnt this the turn based game with captain 'green beret' or something, what a game this was..let me check it out..


and one of the tough strategy games ofcourse.. You cant really say that there is lot of strategies involved, its mostly linear (one good optimised path to complete each level kinda).


----------



## jasku (Jul 16, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> and one of the tough strategy games ofcourse.. You cant really say that there is lot of strategies involved, its mostly linear (one good optimised path to complete each level kinda).



It was awesome at the time, really brilliant game. Think I completed one of the games in the series, will be fun to play again.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 16, 2013)

jasku said:


> It was awesome at the time, really brilliant game. Think I completed one of the games in the series, will be fun to play again.


 missed the Duesx humanrevolution flash sale by minutes.... it was 85% off...

BTW... what is this about trading dota 2 keys.. do you guys mean the dota 2 invites? 
If yes I have some 30 invites in my invetory.. how do I trade them?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

jasku said:


> Isnt this the turn based game with captain 'green beret' or something, what a game this was..let me check it out..



It is not turn based, it is real time tactics/strategy. I still remember The Green beret, but my favorite was the spy and the lady(forgot her name).


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 16, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> missed the Duesx humanrevolution flash sale by minutes.... it was 85% off...
> 
> BTW... what is this about trading dota 2 keys.. do you guys mean the dota 2 invites?
> If yes I have some 30 invites in my invetory.. how do I trade them?


Hope u arent talking about those beta invites. If yes, Dota 2 beta phase is over and its live now


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> missed the Duesx humanrevolution flash sale by minutes.... it was 85% off...
> 
> BTW... what is this about trading dota 2 keys.. do you guys mean the dota 2 invites?
> If yes I have some 30 invites in my invetory.. how do I trade them?



lol. no, and the invites are gone now, as D2 came out of beta.

dota 2 key refers to the treasure keys which is $2.5 in store and $2 in market.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> missed the Duesx humanrevolution flash sale by minutes.... it was 85% off...
> 
> BTW... what is this about trading dota 2 keys.. do you guys mean the dota 2 invites?
> If yes I have some 30 invites in my invetory.. how do I trade them?



tf2/dota 2 keys are available in their stores or in steam market. market is cheaper as arjit said.

p.s - but if u play these games and get into trading their items and making profit, u can get them technically for free 
but it takes time.


----------



## jasku (Jul 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> It is not turn based, it is real time tactics/strategy. I still remember The Green beret, but my favorite was the spy and the lady(forgot her name).



spy lady, yes rings a bell!...bought the pack, thanks for posting here, btw how do you find these deals, I see none of em in the 'featured' sales...

Also bought Reus as a gift, anyone tried it?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 16, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Hope u arent talking about those beta invites. If yes, Dota 2 beta phase is over and its live now





jasku said:


> spy lady, yes rings a bell!...bought the pack, thanks for posting here, btw how do you find these deals, I see none of em in the 'featured' sales...
> 
> Also bought Reus as a gift, anyone tried it?



heard Rues is a god mode game, like from the dust etc....check the videos.. its a series around the steam sales.. updated every day...

Salebox - Summer Sale - July 15th, 2013 - YouTube



arijitsinha said:


> lol. no, and the invites are gone now, as D2 came out of beta.
> 
> dota 2 key refers to the treasure keys which is $2.5 in store and $2 in market.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tf2/dota 2 keys are available in their stores or in steam market. market is cheaper as arjit said.
> 
> p.s - but if u play these games and get into trading their items and making profit, u can get them technically for free
> but it takes time.



Thanks for clarifying  ... And yes the invites are gone did check them recently...did any one get keys drop at the end of the game.. I only get boxes or common items... My friend had the bastion announcer pack drop... no such luck for me


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2013)

After selling all my cards from the last month or so and piling on I spent it in the sales.
A full list:
1. Bastion(gave it to a friend)
2. Aliens V/s Predators classic (gift  for friend)
3. Super Hexagon(for me)
4. Deus Ex: Human Revolution (for me )


Have no more games to get. Epic sales.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> heard Rues is a god mode game, like from the dust etc....check the videos.. its a series around the steam sales.. updated every day...
> 
> Salebox - Summer Sale - July 15th, 2013 - YouTube
> 
> ...



they dont drop. only sources are store/market/trades.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

jasku said:


> spy lady, yes rings a bell!...bought the pack, thanks for posting here,* btw how do you find these deals*, I see none of em in the 'featured' sales...
> 
> Also bought Reus as a gift, anyone tried it?



Steam Sales Tracker · US · Games only · Steam Database

what is your steam id? Lets play co-op someday soon.


----------



## jasku (Jul 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Steam Sales Tracker · US · Games only · Steam Database
> 
> what is your steam id? Lets play co-op someday soon.



Wow, thanks for that. Tried adding you got multiple names, please add me "jasku"


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2013)

killing floor bundle for 2 keys on russian store  
brave new world - 8 keys


----------



## iittopper (Jul 17, 2013)

Got total war shogun 2 for 3 keys.

Got total war shogun 2 for 3 keys.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Steam Sales Tracker · US · Games only · Steam Database



Another good site to keep track of Steam games sales from multiple website(like Green Man Gaming etc) is:
Steam Sales, Specials, and Price Drops


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Another good site to keep track of Steam games sales from multiple website(like Green Man Gaming etc) is:
> Steam Sales, Specials, and Price Drops



CheapShark - Digital Game Deals, Compare PC game prices on Steam, Amazon, Gamer's Gate, and more!

This one also good.

As I added a new credit card, cannot do any market transaction atm, Not able to buy keys . I raised a ticket in support , but they said cannot lift the restriction. Only way is store purchase. Damn.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 17, 2013)

CIV 5 Gold upgrade for 5$.. is it worth it ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2013)

After Steam Summer Sale, i didn't see any big deals from other sites. What happened to them?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone got the full set of cards that can be had via voting? My chances if having a full set is lost.



furious_gamer said:


> After Steam Summer Sale, i didn't see any big deals from other sites. What happened to them?


I'd say it's sensible. They know they will be overshadowed. Most sites like Green Man Gaming, GoG had their sales before Steam sales.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 20, 2013)

^^ Why wat happened to your cards?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Why wat happened to your cards?



Traded 2 of them(along with some other items) for games


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 20, 2013)

lol. And you ask people here? Anyway, i can trade it with you for a game. 

DMC @ 599 INR @ deals4u Link. In Steam, same costs 33.49$ (~2000 INR)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 22, 2013)

Today is the last day of the sale. And this summer sale disappointed me . Same sale again and again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Today is the last day of the sale. And this summer sale disappointed me . Same sale again and again.



err what ? From whenever Steam sales started last day has been encore day where the best sales repeated... Bought a few games via flash sales... Most games went on sales 2 times(I mean flash sales) except a few where voting brought them the third time.


----------



## d3p (Jul 22, 2013)

Let me know, if someone has extra Killing Floor Key ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 22, 2013)

d3p said:


> Let me know, if someone has extra Killing Floor Key ??



I have one pass(that will let you play for 2 days). For the full game, wait for the last flash sale(at 2:30 p.m). It may appear there again.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2013)

The last good Steam sale IMO was Holiday Sale 2011. Since then, it is all sh!t. 

Apart from the pricing errors, hardly anything extraordinary - no new packs and not all games have been discounted.


----------



## d3p (Jul 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I have one pass(that will let you play for 2 days). For the full game, wait for the last flash sale(at 2:30 p.m). It may appear there again.



I already have one pass, which allowed me for next two days.

Thanks for the details. I will surely check it out.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 22, 2013)

Skud said:


> The last good Steam sale IMO was Holiday Sale 2011. Since then, it is all sh!t.
> 
> Apart from the pricing errors, hardly anything extraordinary - no new packs and not all games have been discounted.



yup. also the community events were meh in later sales. 2011 tickets collecting event was great and has booth for instant rewards for tickets ..  2012 community choice voting, Halloween coal, getaway cards etc are all boring.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 22, 2013)

Skud said:


> The last good Steam sale IMO was Holiday Sale 2011. Since then, it is all sh!t.
> 
> Apart from the pricing errors, hardly anything extraordinary - no new packs and not all games have been discounted.


well then this DLC business was not there. Create a game and offer it for $XX.XX then make 5-6DLCs & offer them at half or 3/4th the price of the game so you have 4times revenue from the gamers.


----------



## d3p (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally Bought Killing Floor for $9.99.

Meantime anyone interested in grabbing Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, then this is the right time. Available for $8.99.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ You could have gotten it lot cheaper had you got in the flash deal. Still, nice purchase 

Anyone else bought Terraria?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 22, 2013)

@tt yup.. no idea what the game is about though.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2013)

Rubbish sale. Didn't buy anything.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone else bought Terraria?


yup, bought in the last X-mas sale



Digital Fragger said:


> @tt yup.. no idea what the game is about though.


First check a video tutorial to get basics down.
Then try it in single player.
After that, we can play in multiplayer. I'm new too, playing SP campaign.

Trust me, the game has loads of things to offer and not just digging and attacking.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 22, 2013)

I wanted that Commandos collection just for having those games in the library.Nostalgia.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2013)

What stopped you?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 23, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> I wanted that Commandos collection just for having those games in the library.Nostalgia.



Did you try to search the game instead of posting here? It was on sale for the entire summer sale. So you just missed it for 20 minutes.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2013)

Sales are officially over


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Skud said:


> What stopped you?



I already have Behind Enemy lines and Men of Courage discs.Yup still working.

Just wanted because the cd's won't last forever.



arijitsinha said:


> Did you try to search the game instead of posting here? It was on sale for the entire summer sale. So you just missed it for 20 minutes.



I know.It was ~3$ right,for the whole collection.

I'll buy them next sale.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 23, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> I already have Behind Enemy lines and Men of Courage discs.Yup still working.
> 
> Just wanted because the cd's won't last forever.
> 
> ...



Yup. it was ~$3. I also have the discs for first two parts, but still I bought the steam version.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> err what ? From whenever Steam sales started last day has been encore day where the best sales repeated... Bought a few games via flash sales... Most games went on sales 2 times(I mean flash sales) except a few where voting brought them the third time.




And quite a few never went for sale or remained at very low discount. IIRC, even Orange Box was not discounted to 75% during the period and so was Doom 3 pack. I think they need to add more options in community choices, may be some 10-15 games, instead of 3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2013)

A summary of the Steam Summer sales 

*i.imgur.com/2bKMTtn.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 24, 2013)

I want brave new world to go 5$. maybe next summer sale..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2013)

^^ Black Friday sale and Winter sales coming soon


----------

